# Problems with Jessum 8350 dowel jig



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Just read about this on SMC after receiving my master kit last week. Some jigs( Maybe all )have this issue and won't register correctly on the 1/4" Center Line setting, I know mine won't. I'll contact jessum this week, they need to fix this. Just wanted to forward it to you guys.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?235292-Love-amp-Hate-Jessem-Doweling-Jig


----------

